# No water pressure....



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Had a service call due to low water pressure at a building. Was told by the owner (showed me the report test and passed) that someone tested the backflow the day before yesterday, since then they don't have enough pressure. This is what I found, nice!!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Problem solved, new 2" Wilkins 975XL2 & tested


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Don't tell me that hose was feeding the building hilarious!!!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes sir, the shut off one failed to open and they bypassed from test valve one to test valve 4. Great!!! I love tech like this one, made my day better. Do I have to thanks him for the refrigerant hose? lol


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Dude WTF! U need to report that douche for bypassing the RV...if that #2 check is holding tight then back pressure would get into city main


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Dude WTF! U need to report that douche for bypassing the RV...if that #2 check is holding tight then back pressure would get into city main


 no he effectively bypassed all safety's by going from port 1 to port 4 there is no safety. I would report it we don't need hacks like that testing.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I checked his name and tester number with UF/TREEO (Center for training, research and education for environmental occupantions) and I can't find him, looks like he used or a fake name or I don't know. The building owner called him but went straight to the voicemail.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> no he effectively bypassed all safety's by going from port 1 to port 4 there is no safety. I would report it we don't need hacks like that testing.


Forgive the brainfart! Been at it since 3 a.m. Thanks for the correction Wyrickmech :thumbsup: I promise I knew that lol


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

That belongs in the hall of shame for BPATS. If the guy is a fraud then I don't get how the building owner got his name. Here once you register with the city as a BPAT then and only then is your name listed as a certified tester on the list. Jesus, that could have killed someone.


----------



## WSH1852 (Mar 28, 2010)

Is the RP relief valve opening at least 12" above ground level?


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

yeah thats bs its hard enough for one to get a backflow testing license without people like this ruining for everyone soon they will only allow city personnel to test


----------

